# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Timber Slab

## SabreOne

I'm wanting to install a seasoned Timber Slab on our Deck Balustrade as a Bar, spanning approximately 2600mm, at a thickness of about 50mm....Will it need a centre support to prevent sagging? Would prefer not, but will put in a support if needed.... 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Sagging is unlikely to be an issue as long as it is a first class slab. However, twisting and end cracking over time can be unless the slab is sound, properly restrained and reasonably well sealed...and that's where the support comes in.

----------


## METRIX

> I'm wanting to install a seasoned Timber Slab on our Deck Balustrade as a Bar, spanning approximately 2600mm, at a thickness of about 50mm....Will it need a centre support to prevent sagging? Would prefer not, but will put in a support if needed.... 
> Thanks in advance.

  What timber is this slab made from ? 
What is the width of the slab

----------


## SabreOne

Don't have a slab yet, just researching, happy for suggestions though, width will be around 400 to 500mm, probably with a small return along back edge to prevent items being knocked over rear edge....

----------


## r3nov8or

A centred chrome pipe support under shouldn't detract

----------


## DEMAK Timber

You could powdercoat a bit of steel angle and rebate into the bottom of it?

----------


## r3nov8or

> You could powdercoat a bit of steel angle and rebate into the bottom of it?

   Good thinking! 
Or use a large angle rebated into the back edge, which can also provide the rear return/riser

----------


## DEMAK Timber

> Good thinking! 
> Or use a large angle rebated into the back edge, which can also provide the rear return/riser

  Why do I suddenly feel thirsty...?

----------


## SabreOne

Interesting, hadn't thought of those suggestions. Any suggestions to best species of timber?

----------


## DEMAK Timber

What material is the decking made from?

----------


## SabreOne

Just normal 90mm boards, painted. Has been down near 20 years, so nothing special.

----------


## METRIX

> Just normal 90mm boards, painted. Has been down near 20 years, so nothing special.

  Is the area exposed to the weather, or undercover ? 
I would go for something like Blackbutt or Camphor Laurel, I really like the look of the Camphor. 
Below is what Camphor looks like in slab format and finished, whatever you choose I would put galvanized angle underneath it routed in flush to stop any bowing, especially something like camphor as it's a much lighter timber and may bow over that span unsupported, no need for legs. 
Below is another option, I make these outdoor floating type tables, using a ladder frame and standard decking boards. 
Camphor Laurel raw slab   
Camphor slabs finished   
Spotted Gum decking     
Blackbutt Decking

----------


## SabreOne

Yes it is undercover, however being on the Balustrade it  is subject to blow in rain and morning sun.  
Nice job with the Tables....

----------


## METRIX

I wouldn't put Blackbutt outside if it's going to get exposed, as much as it's a beautiful timber it cracks, and splits if exposed to the weather.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  The camphor laurel is great choice as its a weed in Australia not native, in fact out competes with native species https://weeds.dpi.nsw.gov.au/Weeds/Details/28 , so chopping down the big ones is fine - and it has great grain work too.

----------


## SabreOne

Ok, will look into Camphor Laurel......open to any other suggestions also.

----------

